# Has anyone shot a P9 and a CW9?



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

I was wondering about the differences in the barrels rifiling as the two guns have different rifiling. The P9 has match grade polygonal rifling, the CW9 has standard rifling. The barrels look identical exterior wise (fit into the slide). 

Has anyone fired the two and compared accuracy?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

straight from Kahr's page:

"The main differences are that the CW Series have conventional rifling, instead of match grade polygonal rifling; the CW Series have a MIM (metal-injection-molded) slide stop lever, instead of a machined slide stop lever; the CW Series cannot be retrofitted with night sights because the slide does not have a front dovetail cut; the CW Series slide have fewer machining operations; and the CW Series have simple engraving on the slide instead of rollmarking; and the CW Series are shipped with one magazine instead of two. "

http://www.kahr.com/dtlcompP_cw9093.html


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

I can read Kahr's site and that's where I copied my info from. How close are the two barrels on accuracy?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't help you there, the rental range nearby has only P9 and PM9. It seems like the CW9 is sorta a economy version of the P9. The barrel on the CW9 is slightly longer, though.... 1/10 of an inch according to Kahr(but you already knew that:smt023)

Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I can say, though, IF you spend the extra $150 for the P9... after shooting it, you won't wonder how you would have felt with the CW.:mrgreen:


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't think the average shooter would ever know the difference in the two barrels. Doubt if a above average shooter would. I have the CW9 and could not be happier. Glocks have polygonal rifling and they aren't referred to as "match" barrels. After owning my CW9 for a year, I would not spend extra to get the P9. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

greenjeans - good thoughts. thanks


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I love my CW9. Why would you want to spend another $150 for the P9 just to get different barrel rifling? I mean it's not like you will be shooting at a target a hundred yds. away. I haven't compared the two on accuracy but I would be willing to bet there would be no difference between the two at 7 to 15 yds. Just my opinion.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

true. who here is accurate enough in the steadiness of their hands to shoot better with one than the other.


----------

